# apprentice license



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

my girlfreind wants to try out hunting and i thought the apprentice license would be the way to go. just have a couple questions. with the apprentice license she is able to buy a turkey tag is the way i see it. can i take her with me an also have a gun and be hunting next to her while she is hunting as well? i guess what i am asking is, if it is just like a normal hunting license, she just has to be with someone that is 21+?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I dont think she can carry a weapon at all. i think that you have to "pay" for her to sit next to you. If this is the case then i feel that i can take my daughter with me whenever for free. as long as they are not taking a firearm then she is fine. I am pretty sure that is how it works. As far as i can see its just another way for the state to take your money for useless piece of paper.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

A person can hunt just like anyone but has to have someone with them and pretty sure that person can also hunt.You can only buy 3 apprentice license before you have to take a hunter safty course to get a regular license.I like the idea and will have my daughter get one when she is ready.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

It looks to me that an apprentice license allows somebody to hunt w/ out having to take a hunters education class first, which then allows them to buy an actual hunting license. Anyways here is a link that explains the apprentice license, hopefully a little better than I have. Lol.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/apprentice.aspx


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, you both can carry a firearm as long as you are hunting together, and yes she can buy the optional tags available (deer, turkey etc.).


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rblake said:


> It looks to me that an apprentice license allows somebody to hunt w/ out having to take a hunters education class first, which then allows them to buy an actual hunting license. Anyways here is a link that explains the apprentice license, hopefully a little better than I have. Lol.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/apprentice.aspx


I'm a Hunter Ed instructor and you are correct. They can do this for only three years. Then he/she will have to take and pass a Hunters Ed class. A apprentice hunter license holder can buy all tags just like a normal licensed adult. The licensed adult must be close by the apprentice hunter, they cannot hunt alone.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I got my nephew started this year with the apprentice lic. It's a good deal. I think some kids or adults shy away from taking the hunters saftey course. The apprentice lic. makes it a little easier to promote the sport .


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks a lot for your help guys, just wanted to make sure so i'm doing everything legal. hopefully i can get her a turkey to within range. once again thanks for your help


----------

